# iMac 27" i7 8GB RAM



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

So,

nun kommen die ersehnten Bilder meines iMac 27" i7 8GB RAM. Ich endschuldige mich fuer die schlechte Qualität, hatte aber leider keine bessere Kamera zur Hand, als diese. Die Person die sich zu sehen laesst im iMac, bitte nicht beachten, dass bin nämlich ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Final Bild seht Ihr in: Wo spielst du?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2010)

Die Tastatur sieht richtig mickrig aus vor dem riesigen iMac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schickes Teil auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon eingeschaltet?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. April 2010)

Hoffe nicht das dein Schreibt tisch ist... ^^ sitzt du ja viel zu nahe. xD sonst sieht es ganz nett aus. die Wohnung sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. ;D


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

Jep, sogar World of Warcraft habe ich schon gestartet. Auf full Details, 8x Multisampling, Schatteneffekte alles hoch. Sieht einfach nur gigantisch aus. Avatar Trailer 1080 HD, awesome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fällt mir ein, wer brauch schon Kabelsalat?


----------



## Shefanix (21. April 2010)

Ich könnt so nicht zocken... wie weit sitzt du weg? 50cm? Da kriegt man ja Augenschmerzen bei :/
Sieht aber schon nicht schlecht aus ^^


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

Ja, so nahe sitz ich auch nicht dran :>


----------



## Erz1 (21. April 2010)

Schick. Ich mag ja das Design von Apple - vorallem das Macbook spricht mich ja an O.o
Aber das sieht so klein neben dem großen Bruder aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nja, dass das Gamerplatz noch nicht fertig ist mit dem Schriebtisch, sei dir verziehen - wohnst ja noch nicht lange in Amerika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

Die Leistung im Gegensatz zu dem MacBook Pro, merkt man so was von. Alles öffnet sich in weniger als 1 Sekunde.


----------



## painschkes (21. April 2010)

_Awesome Sora..just awesome..gefällt mir echt gut!

Muss mir auch endlich wieder die kleine Tastatur zulegen.._


----------



## Erz1 (21. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die Leistung im Gegensatz zu dem MacBook Pro, merkt man so was von. Alles öffnet sich in weniger als 1 Sekunde.



Die Leistungen vom Notebook sind bisher auch nur ein Traum von mir hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd ich trotzdem nciht so schlimm finden - für mich ist ein Notebook noch ein Multimediading, womit ich unterwegs sein kann und meine Sachen abrufen kann, nichts zum spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. April 2010)

Ich versteh nicht warum man dafür extra nen Thread aufmachen musste ^^.
Es gibt nen Applethread wo man das hätte reinposten können.

Davon abgesehen finde ich die Tastatur irgendwie albern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sieht aus wie ein Kinderspielzeug und kostet wahrscheinlich soviel wie ein halber normaler PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Irgendwie wirkt deine Wohnung amerikanisch...


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. April 2010)

Na das Design ist doch Schick von Apple :-) 

Und was hat der ganze Spaß gekostet ?!


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2010)

_Da er ja noch Software dazu genommen hat und ich nicht weiss ob 2x4GB oder 4x2GB - so um die 3000$ solltens gewesen sein (falls ohne Schülerrabbat o.ä gekauft wurde).. _


----------



## Tikume (22. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2010)

_Heisst du echt Jan? _


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum man dafür extra nen Thread aufmachen musste ^^.
> Es gibt nen Applethread wo man das hätte reinposten können.
> 
> Davon abgesehen finde ich die Tastatur irgendwie albern
> ...



Als ich die Bilder hochgeladen habe und es ins Forum stellen wollte, hat es als rumgespinnt. Eins war zu groß, das andere wurde nicht angezeigt. Ging mir auf die Nerven, deswegen habe Ich jetzt nen eigenen Thread aufgemacht. Von mir aus, kann der heut noch auf der 2 Seite langen, die Leute die es sehen wollten, haben es gehsehen. Von daher ist es mir egal.

Das die Wohnung amerikanisch aussieht, kann man so in etwa annehmen, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tikume, hätte mir keine andere Antwort denken könnnen, als diese. Wie man so schön sagt, Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung. 

Der Preis hat insgesamt 2850~ Dollar gekostet, ist unterschiedlich jenach Staat, wegen den Tax. Florida ist mit einer der Niedrigsten Tax Zahler von U.S.


----------



## Ogil (22. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie man so schön sagt, Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung.



Anerkennung gibt es fuer etwas Geleistetes. Wer fuer einen Kauf Anerkennung erwartet, sollte sich vielleicht fragen, ob seine persoenlichen Werte nicht doch schon zu sehr von der Konsumgesellschaft gepraegt sind. Wer in einem Kauf eine Leistung sieht wahrscheinlich ebenso. Man kann sich natuerlich fuer jemanden freuen - aber das ist halt bei Fremden eher selten der Fall.


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Der Preis hat insgesamt 2850~ Dollar gekostet, ist unterschiedlich jenach Staat, wegen den Tax. Florida ist mit einer der Niedrigsten Tax Zahler von U.S.



_Whui..da bin ich mit meinen 1776€ ja noch gut weggekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja gut..is ja auch "nur" nen i5 mit 4GB und natürlich ohne extra Software.._


----------



## kamsen (22. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Anerkennung gibt es fuer etwas Geleistetes. Wer fuer einen Kauf Anerkennung erwartet, sollte sich vielleicht fragen, ob seine persoenlichen Werte nicht doch schon zu sehr von der Konsumgesellschaft gepraegt sind. Wer in einem Kauf eine Leistung sieht wahrscheinlich ebenso. Man kann sich natuerlich fuer jemanden freuen - aber das ist halt bei Fremden eher selten der Fall.



100% signed
Ich hoffe jetzt macht nicht jeder n Thread auf wenn er was "tolles neues" gekauft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. April 2010)

Da kommt mir gerade eine Idee für einen neuen Sammelthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Da kommt mir gerade eine Idee für einen neuen Sammelthread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wär doch ein schöner Sammelthread: Eure neuen Anschaffungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. April 2010)

So nen Thread gibts sogar im Luxx. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (22. April 2010)

Dafuer reicht die Technik-Plauderecke sicher aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (22. April 2010)

Oha, schickes Teil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als nächstes auf deinem Wunschzettel: Neuer Schreibtisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, wegen diesem Thread wird die Welt schon nicht untergehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dafuer reicht die Technik-Plauderecke sicher aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So komm.. Schlumpfaufstand ist abgelasen hier. Ihr müsst nicht immer hier so ein großen Glühwein heiß machen, wenn es Euch stört, dann meldet es oder schaut Euch den Thread einfach nicht an.


----------



## Ogil (22. April 2010)

Die von Dir zitierte Antwort bezog sich auf den Vorschlag des Neue-Anschaffungen-Sammelthreads. Lesen -> Verstehen -> Schlumpfen


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Kannst dir mit Sicherheit denken, dass ich damit deine andere Antwort auch gemeint habe.l


----------



## Crucial² (22. April 2010)

Who will win the Flamewar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Ich hab da schon seit den ganzen Threads hier im Forum, so dick Hornhaut, das macht mir nichts mehr.

weil man muss strampeln, strampeln und wehe man sitzt sich hin, da ist der Arsch nicht nass sondern... ab.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. April 2010)

hmm...
So eine das ist mein Rechner-Angebecke könnte sogar fast fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Es gibt doch auch im Gott und die Welt Forum ein so sieht mein Schreibtisch aus Thread. 

Und Soramac du nimmst aber schon gerne mal die ich bin der hippe Aussenseiter mit dem dicken Mac Rolle war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und das du da mal etwas Gegenwind von der PC-Fraktion bekommst sollte dann klar sein.

PS: Amiwohnungen enthalten mir zuviel Holz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich mag Häuser nicht, in die man durch die Wand mit ner Laubsäge einbrechen kann.


----------



## Raefael (22. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Awesome Sora..just awesome..gefällt mir echt gut!
> 
> Muss mir auch endlich wieder die kleine Tastatur zulegen.._


Nummernblock rules 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so schick die Tastatur auch ist ob nun mit oder ohne.
Me als Raucher und Hundeherrchen fragt sich wie er die reinigen soll ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Rafa


----------



## Caps-lock (23. April 2010)

> Me als Raucher und Hundeherrchen fragt sich wie er die reinigen soll



Du verstehst das Konzept an Apple nicht. Wenn die Tastatur dreckig ist kaufst du dir eine neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das ist wie mit dem neuen Auto wenn der Aschenbecher voll ist.


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Ohne jetzt was anzetteln zu wollen, aber ich finde die Tastatur einfach nur mickrig und billig. Für soviel Geld in meinen Augen ne Frechheit. Und das schreiben darauf behagt mir zum Beispiel auch überhaupt nicht.
Überhaupt kein richtiges Feedback. Und vom Style her ist sie unterstes Niveau, weil sie wirklich nichts, aber schon überhaupt nichts besonderes an sich hat.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

naja die grosse kost 49 Euro aber glaube keine wireless 

ansonsten schickes Teil der kleine würde mir fürs Wohnzimmer gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Die Tastatur find ich persönlich sehr schick. Wie sie sich tippt keine Ahnung, nie eine in der Hand gehabt. Die Kombination aus gebürstetem Alu und weißem Kunststoff find ich sehr schick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2010)

_Ich finde sie schreibt sich ziemlich angenehm..davon mal abgeshen ist es wie immer Geschmackssache..dem einen gefällt sie und dem anderen nicht..und billig ist sie keineswegs..robust,schick und leicht sauber zu halten..was will man mehr.._


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

mir würde die kleine auch reichen


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2010)

_Ich will sie auch lieber wieder haben..bald endlich mal holen -_-

Hab derzeit die mit Numblock+Kabel..aber nur weil der i5 , da wo ich ihn geholt hatte , nichtmehr mit der Kleinen auf Lager war.._


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Alu und Kunststoff mag schick aussehen, aber das war es dann schon. Funktionelle oder ergonomische Vorteile bringt es nicht. Und gerade ergonomisch bietet die Tastatur wirklich rein garnichts.
Funktionell meiner Meinung nach auch recht wenig. Aber das hängt wiederum ein Stück weit vom Betrachter ab.

Mag sein, daß sie robust ist und mit dem Alu auch hochwertig wirkt. Aber in den Eigenschaften, die eine gute Tastatur primär auszeichnen, versagt sie meiner Meinung nach komplett. Da hilft das Alu auch nicht viel.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Funktionell meiner Meinung nach auch recht wenig. Aber das hängt wiederum ein Stück weit vom Betrachter ab.
> 
> Mag sein, daß sie robust ist und mit dem Alu auch hochwertig wirkt. Aber in den Eigenschaften, die eine gute Tastatur primär auszeichnen, versagt sie meiner Meinung nach komplett. Da hilft das Alu auch nicht viel.



Also das finde ich irgendwie total unsinnig.

Wir haben auch Macs in der Schule, und ich kenne die Tastatur, ok, gut schreiben kann ich damit nicht, aber was soll ne Tastatur denn können ?

Soll die nen DvD Laufwerk haben, soll sie Kaffe kochen, den Hund ausführen, telefonieren können ?

Ich meine, dass ist eine Tastatur, kein Multimedia gerät mit Touchscreen oder sonstigem, die ist zum schreiben etc gedacht, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Naja Ergonomie und Anschlag müssen stimmen, damit man anständig tippen kann. Ich hatte die Tastatur noch nicht an der Hand ums abschätzen zu können. Solange man sie vom Winkel her anstellen kann kann ich mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass man darauf bequem tippen kann wenn der Anschlag stimmt.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja Ergonomie und Anschlag müssen stimmen, damit man anständig tippen kann. Ich hatte die Tastatur noch nicht an der Hand ums abschätzen zu können. Solange man sie vom Winkel her anstellen kann kann ich mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass man darauf bequem tippen kann wenn der Anschlag stimmt.



Der Anschlag ist etwas weicher als der, der G15.

Aber das hat ja nix mit Funtionalität im eigentlichen Sinne zutun.


----------



## Raefael (23. April 2010)

Also ich halte die Tastatur für eine der besten die ich jemals unter den Fingern hatte, war schon beim Powerbook so.

Anstellen kann man sie nicht, auf jeden Fall nicht die große.
Allerdings liegt sie von Haus aus schräg da sich der Schacht für die seitlichen USB Anschlüsse hinten befindet.

//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Wenn ich von Funktionalität rede, dann meine ich keinen Schnickschnack zum zocken. Ich meine eine stimmige Anordnung der Tasten bzw. überhaupt das Vorhandensein von Tasten, die gerade beim arbeiten Sinn machen.
Zum Beispiel einen vernünftigen Nummernblock. Außerdem ist für meinen Geschmack das ganze viel zu gequetscht. Ich brauche beim Arbeiten keinen Designer-Schrott auf dem Schreibtisch, sondern eine vernünftige Tastatur, die das umsetzt, auf was es bei einer Tastatur nun mal ankommt. Und das ist bestimmt nicht Alu.

Und ergonomisch bietet das Teil in meinen Augen rein garnichts.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und ergonomisch bietet das Teil in meinen Augen rein garnichts.



Was wohl auf 50% der Tastaturen zutrifft.


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Das mag sein, aber wenn du es nicht schaffen solltest, für 30-40 Euro eine vernünftige Tastatur zu besorgen, die diese Kriterien erfüllt, dann bist du ehrlich gesagt selbst schuld.
Wieviele unbrauchbaren Tastaturen für das gleiche Geld angeboten werden ist ja völlig wurst.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wieviele unbrauchbaren Tastaturen für das gleiche Geld angeboten werden ist ja völlig wurst.



Dann ist es bei dieser ja auch Wurst.

Hach bin ich glücklich mit meiner G15 <3


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Ist ja völlig unerheblich auf wieviele Tastaturen das zutrifft, wenn der Gegenstand der Diskussion exakt diese von Apple ist.

Zur Ergonomie kann ich keine Angaben machen, weil ich schlicht nicht drauf getippt habe. Vorher spare ich mir da lieber jegliche Bewertung. Bei nem Bett kann ich vom Davorstehen auch nicht beurteilen, ob sichs bequem liegt.

Was den Nummernblock angeht: Manch einer braucht ihn kaum. Ich nutze meinen selten, aber ich nutze ihn. Eine Tastatur ohne Block wöllte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Das Apple Dings gibts auch mit Block, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern. Mehr als das Standardlayout brauchts imo nicht. Alles was zusätzlich an Tasten dazukommt ist Schnickschnack wie die G-Tasten bei Logitech oder Multimediatasten. 
Braucht man beim direkten Arbeiten eigentlich exakt gar nicht. Wenn ich meinen iMac als Multimediagerät nutzen will und so per Tastatursondertasten iTunes und Co. bedienen könnte wäre es sicherlich begrüßenswert. Für den reinen Arbeitseinsatz aber unnötig.

Mir sind ein angenehmer, leise Anschlag und eine gute Ergonomie wichtig. Da muss nicht mal ne Handballenauflage vorhanden sein, wenn denn die Tastatur niedrig genug ist so dass ich das Handgelenk nicht zu sehr anstellen muss. 
Meine Illuminated hat ne feste Auflage integriert und die macht sich hervorragend. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich die Klappfüße genutzt habe, weil sie mir wenn sie flach auch dem Tisch liegt vom Winkel nicht passt. Das wäre ne Sache, die ich wenn die Möglichkeit nicht besteht bei Apple bemängeln würde. Ohne Anstellfüße würde ich heute glaub ich keine Tastatur mehr kaufen.

Ergonomie ist am Ende auch ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Wenn wir in der IT-Branche bleiben sieht man das nicht nur bei Tastaturen. Auch bei Headsets und insbesondere bei Mäusen wirds doch recht schnell deutlich welche Designs auf welche Köpfe/Hände passen und somit mir liegen könnten. Ob sie es dann tun kann man einfach nur ausprobieren. Jeder stellt da unterschiedliche Ansprüche. Als ich noch die G15 genutzt habe, habe ich auch auf die Handballenauflage verzichtet. Erstens weil sie nur eingehängt war und am Ende eh nur geklappert hat und ich sie zweitens nicht brauchte um angenehm tippen zu können. Bei der Illuminated ist sie perfekt eingepasst so dass ich sie gar nicht wegmachen wöllte, wenn ichs denn könnte. Wenn es von der Höhe und dem Anstellwinkel so passt brauchts auch kein besonderes Layout oder sonstwelche Auflagen. 

Das beste Layout zum tippen ist eh das Standardlayout. Das Logitech-Layout ist nahezu Standard und hat nur einige kleine Änderungen und ich komme bestens damit zu Recht. Gab in der Richtung ja viele Versuche einiger Hersteller. Ich erinner mich da an ein MS Keyboard, das hatte den Buchstabenblock ziemlich in der Mitte geteilt und in nem Winkel angeordnet. Konnte mir nie vorstellen darauf zu tippen und habe bei den ersten Versuchen auch kläglich versagt, andere fandens fantastisch.


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Ist es ja auch, vor allem mir, denn ich hab ja keine. Aber in diesem Thread dreht es sich ja schließlich um den Mac, denn er wurde ja eigens dafür eröffnet. Und da dachte ich mir, ich streu mal ein, wie kacke ich diese Tastatur finde. Das ganze aber nur, um für neuen Diskussionsstoff zu sorgen und nicht etwa deswegen, weil mich die Existenz der Tastatur so belastet.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Solange du uns erhalten bleibst und nicht angesichts des Apple-Wahns und seiner hypigen Kundschaft von der nächsbesten Brücke springst, ist doch alles in bester Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2010)

Um was zur Tastatur zu sagen, sie besitzt für den Mac Zusatzfunktionen, wie man es bei den Laptop es kennt. Von F1-F12, Musik lauter, leise, ausmachen anmachen, Helligkeit, Vor und zurück spulen, Laufwerk öffnen, Minimieren. Also, zum schreiben ist die Tastatur super und es gibt auch dafür entsprechende , weiß nicht wie man das jetzt genau nennt, z.B. für Final Cut Studio Tasten, wo Funktionen drauf belegt sind.

Die Reichtweite, um z.B. die Musik auszumachen, reicht durch das ganze Haus.

Das schreiben macht auch Spaß auf der Tastatur, guter Druck und nicht zu laut.


----------



## Erz1 (24. April 2010)

Ich persönlich find die Mac Tastaur klasse, hab selbst mit der schon geschrieben und es klappert nicht und für die Finger ist es recht angenehm.
Aber ich bräuchte aufjedenfall eine mit Nummernblock - aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. ^^


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2010)

Ich finde die auch super, angenehmer Druckpunkt und sehr leise.
Wenn meine G15 mal den Geist aufgibt kommt vermutlich so eine her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. April 2010)

Bringt nur nicht viel, weil die Dinger nur auf Mac laufen. Ausschließlich.


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich finde die auch super, angenehmer Druckpunkt und sehr leise.&nbsp;<div>Wenn meine G15 mal den Geist aufgibt kommt vermutlich so eine her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HTML Tags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2010)

Ernsthaft? Das ist doch eine stinknormale USB-Tastatur, da müsste doch der Standardtreiber funktionieren?

Edit : Stimmt wohl... schade eigentlich.


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2010)

Sie funktioniert unter Windows :O


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. April 2010)

natürlich funktioniert die tastatur auch unter windows.


----------



## painschkes (24. April 2010)

_Achso? Ich benutze immer meine Gedankenkraft!111 

iGehirn - oder wie war das?_


----------



## Kyragan (24. April 2010)

http://geizhals.at/?cat=kb&xf=1041_Apple

Sagt geizhals aber was anderes.


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2010)

Hm... bei Apple steht unter Systemvorraussetzungen



> Bluetooth fähiger Mac
> Mac OS X 10.5.8 (oder neuer) und Aluminium-Tastatur Software Update 2.0


[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Sicher dass sie auch an einem PC läuft und nicht nur an einem Mac der über Bootcamp auf Windows ist?[/font]


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. April 2010)

das sagt nicht geizhals, sondern apple. da es aber nur eine stinknormale tastatur ist funktioniert sie an jedem pc.


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm... bei Apple steht unter Systemvorraussetzungen
> [/list]
> [font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Sicher dass sie auch an einem PC läuft und nicht nur an einem Mac der über Bootcamp auf Windows ist?[/font]



Oder du hast nen PC mit gecracktem OS X als Gastbetriebssystem vllt, könnte auch gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2010)

Bei Amazon-Bewertungen stehen auch Rezensionen, bei der beschrieben worden ist, dass es auch unter Windows funktioniert. Bei mir tut es auch. Sonst würde Apple nicht ganz ohne Bootcamp anbieten.


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. April 2010)

Den 27" iMac hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...wäre der bloß net so teuer (in DE zumindest) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jeden Fall dickes GZ! Sehr schicker Computer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

